# Military tool box!!



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I saw this box on "factory made" on TV. Looks friggin awesome. Water proof (as in submersible ). Impact proof. And they even make custom foam inserts for your tools. 






http://www.caseclub.com/pelican-case-0450.htm


----------



## JustDave45 (Oct 30, 2009)

Pelican makes some of the best protective cases ever...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Pelican do make the best cases out there. SEALS even choose them for their boxes and their budget is unlimited. That says a lot to me.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Anybody know what one of those fancy tool cases sells for?:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

check the link. It was about $ 450 if I remember.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Pelican cases are the shiznit....I have them for my guns and gas leak detector. Its nice for the gas leak detector because I can literally throw it in to the truck with no fear of damage. You can get the really small ones for about 10.00......however the big one I have for guns was a few hundred. All in all I have about 8 or 9 pelican cases. They are worth every penny.
Yeah they have a pressure relief valve built into them....waterproof.


----------

